# EKB Locals Page "upgrade"



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm working on a new feature on http://ekb.dbstalk.com/19

I just started adding maps. It's taking me a lot longer to edit and add these pages/maps than I originally thought so this is going to be a continuing update to the page for the next few weeks unless I get too many negative comments on the load time or there is too much bandwidth being used from my gracious host, Chris.

Please let me know what you think

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think the new pictures of the counties that the DMA covers is great, but of course I am on a 2 MB broadband connection so am not sure what its like on a dialup connection on load times. The DMA market for Charleston/Huntington includes Wood County where Parkersburg DMA is located and needs to be edited out.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the input Jacob.

According to the attached map taken from http://www.wchstv.com/market.shtml, as well as other sources on the net Wood county is not part of the Charleston market now. It may have been in the past, but not now. It may be again soon, though. However it looks like Morgan County in KY moved over to the Huntington Market from Lexington. Hmmmm...










See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know that Parkersburg only has one or two local stations there. I believe they have a WB channel and they have WTAP-15-NBC. The cable systems there broadcast the Charleston/Huntington locals and I even see during the Today show channel 3-NBC-Huntington/Charleston cuts in to do the brief local weather forecast instead of WTAP-13-NBC out of Parkersburg (Wood County). I strongly believe that Wood county should go back into the Charleston/Huntington DMA.

How come are Lincoln, Putnam, Wayne, Boyd, Lawrence, Kanawha and Cabell not shaded in dark green as the other counties in the DMA area are?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob,

These are the "primary counties" in the DMA.

See ya
Tony


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, according to station KELO in the attached map, I am in one of the counties that is not served (one of the border ones that are next to the "May need additional equipment ones,") and I can get the local channels just fine.

Note I am not way out in western SD (Rapid City.) I am along the river where the orange counties divide.


----------



## matthinz (Feb 6, 2003)

Great job on the maps!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks. I'm working on an Upgrade to the upgrade! I'll be adding the station tower locations bit-by-bit. I've worked my way to Charleston/Huntington.

The information comes from the FCC web site.

See ya
Tony


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

Tony, Where do you get the info that shows where we are getting the KDTN PBS?
that one doesnt have the good programming like PBS KERA out of Dallas.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Oops, Texas...That is (hopefully for you guys) a mistake on my part. I'll change this later this evening.

see ya
Tony

WHHOOOO DEEEEEYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Oops, Texas...That is (hopefully for you guys) a mistake on my part. I'll change this later this evening.
> 
> see ya
> Tony
> ...


Thanks  Im familar with KDTN channel 2 of dallas, but it dont have the following good programs like PBS KERA has..
1) Children programs like Sesame Street, etc 
2) British programming on weekends (like BBC has)
3) Antique RoadShow every Monday night !!
I know kera is on 148 but either they should give us that extra dish or
wouldnt it be easier for them to add a mirror(?) station to 110 or move it to 110 maybe...


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

Tony, if this helps
i see where the confusion is
on the channel chart it says KERA is on 110 and KDTN is on 148
so that would make sense

on your http://ekb.dbstalk.com/19
you (mistakenly?) have Kera on 148 and KDTN on 110


----------

